# Movie 'Concussion' Was Excellent



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 25, 2015)

Some thoughts on the topic of NFL concusions;

1. the root of the problem is the 'safety' equipment; the pads helmets etc that make the player think that they are safe when they run into a guy at full sprint. Rugby doe snot have such injuries and I think it is due to the lack of safety  equipment forcing players to moderate their speed and brace with their arms more.

2. Major subplot to the movie was the power for abuse that corporations have. FBI interference with bogus criminal charges,e tc to silence the doctors was classic. We need to tame our corporations badly.

3. We really dont know that much about how the brain works when the NFL can  easily dismiss the science of concussions so handily. I wonder how many other sports and professions have a high rate of brain injury similar to the NFL.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Dec 25, 2015)

Not a single player is forced to choose football. Occupational hazard, play at your own risk.
The helmets are required to have a safety warning sticker on the back. Been that way for decades.
The only way to reduce injuries is to prevent players from becoming superficially/artificially large. The force of collisions is way greater than it was just thirty years ago.


----------



## PredFan (Dec 25, 2015)

I've heard the the movie tells a lot of lies.

First and foremost is the the NFL tried to deny there was a problem. That just isn't true. This doctor was saying things that no other doctor was saying. The NFL had entire teams of doctors threat didn't agree with this one doctors findings. The NFL went with what their doctors were telling them and not with what this one doctor was saying. 

There apparently are other lies too, but that one is the most important.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Dec 25, 2015)

PredFan said:


> I've heard the the movie tells a lot of lies.
> 
> First and foremost is the the NFL tried to deny there was a problem. That just isn't true. This doctor was saying things that no other doctor was saying. The NFL had entire teams of doctors threat didn't agree with this one doctors findings. The NFL went with what their doctors were telling them and not with what this one doctor was saying.
> 
> There apparently are other lies too, but that one is the most important.


NFL denial is basically moot. Athletes who sustained repeated concussions were referred to as 'punch  drunk', a boxing term that explains itself.
More recent research suggests that Lou Gherig's disease results from repeated concussions. Players need to know the risks before choosing but the choice is exclusively theirs and the NFL should have no culpability.
Just another group of attempted victims.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Dec 25, 2015)

Not interested in the least. The players know the risks & opt for the big payday. 

Cry to someone who cares & keep your propaganda to yourself


----------



## pwjohn (Dec 26, 2015)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > I've heard the the movie tells a lot of lies.
> ...



With high school aged players dropping dead on the field in large numbers,  I have to wonder just how informed their consent was.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Dec 26, 2015)

Shut up and play for us.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Dec 26, 2015)

pwjohn said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


Completely different dynamic. They must have parental consent and schools can use discretion in denying participation.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 26, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Not interested in the least. The players know the risks & opt for the big payday.
> 
> Cry to someone who cares & keep your propaganda to yourself


Actually, no, the players did not know the risks, people didnt even understand the disease.

Way to snap your heels and be loyal to the corporate power structure, Gramps.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 26, 2015)

PredFan said:


> I've heard the the movie tells a lot of lies.
> 
> First and foremost is the the NFL tried to deny there was a problem. That just isn't true. This doctor was saying things that no other doctor was saying. The NFL had entire teams of doctors threat didn't agree with this one doctors findings. The NFL went with what their doctors were telling them and not with what this one doctor was saying.
> 
> There apparently are other lies too, but that one is the most important.



You assert...

1. First and foremost is the the *NFL tried to deny there was a problem*. That just isn't true. 

Then you say...
2.This doctor was saying things that no other doctor was saying. The* NFL had entire teams of doctors threat didn't agree* with this one doctors findings. The NFL went with what their doctors were telling them and not with what this one doctor was saying.

If the doctors the NFL had disagreed, then they denied the one doctors assertions, no? And if the NFL went with the denying doctors, then the NFL too was in effect denying the one doctors assertions, as well.


----------



## Blackrook (Dec 26, 2015)

If you want to know how it works you need to follow the money.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 26, 2015)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> NFL denial is basically moot. Athletes who sustained repeated concussions were referred to as 'punch  drunk', a boxing term that explains itself.
> More recent research suggests that Lou Gherig's disease results from repeated concussions. Players need to know the risks before choosing but the choice is exclusively theirs and the NFL should have no culpability.
> Just another group of attempted victims.



Wow, so we should just not do anything to help these people who have developed brain injuries? There is no doubt that they are getting injuries, but thats OK as long as the NFL admits there are problems?

You like gladiatorial sports as well? Fight to the death in arenas, etc?

Come on dude, we can improve the sport and not have so many of our athletic heroes killing themselves from depression, walking around like drooling idiots later in life and actually enjoying their retirement.

What would be the big deal if the various football sports organizations ruled out using pads and helmets? Went with the rugby approach?

Would that desecrate the religion of football so horribly that you couldnt enjoy watching our gladiators try to kill each other on the field otherwise?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 26, 2015)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Completely different dynamic. They must have parental consent and schools can use discretion in denying participation.



But there is no way to discern who is having these problems develop until they are in advanced age, usually retirement. The cause of the injuries starts with Pee Wee football, but the symptoms remain cloaked until they are out of the game.

Why cant we have healthy retired gridiron heroes across the board instead of nearly one third of them turn into drooling morons?


----------



## pwjohn (Dec 26, 2015)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> pwjohn said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...



Completely different ? I seriously doubt that. The nfl per team has just as much discretion if not more in denial of play


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 26, 2015)

Wikipedia cites as the only significant controversy regarding the facts of the movie, the following:??
"On December 21, 2015 Slate writer Daniel Engber published an article critical of the over-dramatization by the film, citing in particular a 2012 National Institute for Occupational Safety and Health study [22] indicating that football players, on average compared to the population as a whole, live longer lives, though the study also indicates, as Enberg points out, that *former football players are also more likely to suffer, and die, from neurodegenerative disease*."

Even NFL suckups acknowledge the degenerative effects of a life-long football career.

As to the matter of concussion related injuries in the NFL...
"There has been a problem for about 20 years regarding the longterm damage of repeated concussions among National Football League (NFL) players, often as a result of contradicting study results published by the NFL. However, by 2010, the NFL finally acknowledged that many of its ex-players were suffering from chronic traumatic encephalopathy (CTE).[1]

On September 30, 2014, it was announced that 76 of the 79 brains of former NFL players studied by Dr. Ann McKee and her colleagues tested positive for CTE. The study conducted was the largest brain bank study to date and was a twofold increase in the number of confirmed cases of CTE.[2]...

A 2004 doctoral dissertation by Don Brady examined NFL Players' knowledge of concussions, studying both active and retired National Football League Players' knowledge of concussions. Dr. Brady's findings concluded: that many NFL players lacked accurate and essential knowledge pertaining to various aspects of a concussion; that the preponderance of credible experimental and clinical evidence pertaining to the adverse effects of concussion indicates that the brain is injured as a result of a concussion; that the altered cell functioning and cell death along with subtle to more visible neurological, neurocognitive, psychological, and other medical problems reflect a diverse range of lifelong negative consequences of a concussion / brain injury; and that sports team health-care personnel need to focus primarily on the athletes’ health and well-being, and not minimize an injury or primarily concentrate on the players’ capacity to perform on the field. This expanded focus of health care is necessary in order to avoid any real or perceived conflicts of interest emerging in the concussion research, concussion management and related return to play decision-making process.[9]

During November 2014 Don Brady filed objections to the proposed NFL concussion settlement offer. Dr. Brady sent a cover letter and detailed objections on behalf of NFL retired players to the presiding US district court judge, Anita Brody.[10]...

Kevin Guskiewicz, Director of the Center for the Study of Retired Athletes in the Department of Exercise and Sport Science at the University of North Carolina, analyzed data from a 2007 study of nearly 2,500 former NFL players. He found about 11 percent of the study participants suffered from clinical depression, with a threefold increased risk in former players who had a history of three or four concussions.[11] The following year, the NFL commissioned the University of Michigan Institute for Social Research to conduct a study involving more than 1,000 former NFL players. The results reported that *Alzheimer's disease or similar diseases appear to have been diagnosed in former NFL players vastly more often than in the general population at a rate of 19 times the normal rate *for men ages 30 through 49....

Concussions in American football - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

A list of NFL players thought to have CTE:
Concussions in American football - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Why cant we just remove the pads and helmets and let nature protect these players via their own natural instincts to protect themselves with their arms and hands?


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Dec 26, 2015)

pwjohn said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > pwjohn said:
> ...


Pro football entails way more severe collisions due to the size and speed of players.
Youth football has way more stringent safety rules. Completely different dynamic.
Back when players were country big and helmets consisted of one pad at the crown and one pad per ear, the rest being a hat of straps, leading with the head and blocking face-first were not only legal but were coached as techniques. Still, fewer catastrophic injuries.
It's the increase in size and speed that has compounded injuries. That is most prevalent at the pro level. And that is completely the choice of the player. Buyer beware.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 26, 2015)

While the subject of concussions in football is interesting and the primary focus of the discussion so far, the two other lines of thought I think are also worth tossing around. Dr Omalu also has found similar symptoms among war veterans.  Bennet Omalu - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

It would be nice if some of his research could bennefit veterans who have served our country as well as sports entertainment figures.

Also, no one comments much on the NFLs influence to try to suppress Omalu's research for about 7 years. The NFL also has complete exemption from monopoly laws by legal edict from Congress.

Wow, nice racket if you have that much money running around.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 26, 2015)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Pro football entails way more severe collisions due to the size and speed of players.
> Youth football has way more stringent safety rules. Completely different dynamic.
> Back when players were country big and helmets consisted of one pad at the crown and one pad per ear, the rest being a hat of straps, leading with the head and blocking face-first were not only legal but were coached as techniques. Still, fewer catastrophic injuries.
> It's the increase in size and speed that has compounded injuries. That is most prevalent at the pro level. And that is completely the choice of the player. Buyer beware.


How can the buyer beware if the NFL is suppressing and denying the research for decades?

And while size and speed have an impact, obviously, the safety equipment itself is also a problem and a contributing factor, obviously. What other sport allows players to hit each other at a full run? Hockey? Are there higher rates of CTE among hockey players? 

Why not ditch the safety equipment and let Nature take its course? We have evolved to adjust to normal impacts, but not to impacts like we see where players are encased in this cocoon of armor that gives them a false sense of security.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Dec 26, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > Pro football entails way more severe collisions due to the size and speed of players.
> ...


If someone chooses to play pro football and does not recognize the risk then they are stupid enough to deserve the consequences.
Studies about CTE, etc., are redundant to say the least.


----------



## turzovka (Dec 26, 2015)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> It's the increase in size and speed that has compounded injuries. That is most prevalent at the pro level


Yes, I think that is the largest factor.     What I would like to know is are players getting away with steroids or other ways of enhancing muscle development?     That subject is muted in football.     Even at the college level the size of so many players, not just linemen, is striking.      Also, does not steroids (or whatever supplement) increase speed as well as size?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 26, 2015)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> If someone chooses to play pro football and does not recognize the risk then they are stupid enough to deserve the consequences.
> Studies about CTE, etc., are redundant to say the least.


Wow, no sympathy for all these heroes then? Nothing that can be done to mitigate the negative consequences?

Then football should be banned if we are not going to make it a safer sport.

There is no legal right to engage in 'sports' that have such a high likelihood of leaving its players debilitated and crippled if not killed outright.


----------



## bucs90 (Dec 26, 2015)

This concussion shit is a huge SCAM. Read the book "The War on Football". It's all a lawsuit scam. Of course SOME get brain damage. Drinking beer does it too. So does skating and bicycling...they crash and get concussions.

Liberals have had their eyes set on destroying football for a while and now they're trying it. I predicted this on this forum years ago....search it. 

That book has so many stories of nonsense and dishonesty in this subject. Players who sued...then withdrew so they could PLAY AGAIN.


----------



## Disir (Dec 26, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Some thoughts on the topic of NFL concusions;
> 
> 1. the root of the problem is the 'safety' equipment; the pads helmets etc that make the player think that they are safe when they run into a guy at full sprint. Rugby doe snot have such injuries and I think it is due to the lack of safety  equipment forcing players to moderate their speed and brace with their arms more.
> 
> ...



About a decade ago I started hearing about the behavior changes associated with concussions from football.  I am trying to remember but I think there were a couple of high profile cases where a player had retired and become aggressive.  

I'm just going to tell you straight up..........I know jack all about football.  I go for whatever team everyone around me is going for. But, I have had boyfriends that played or watched or whatever. One of them was severely injured in high school. 

My son's paternal grandfather has been dead set on my kid playing football.  I have adamantly refused. No contact sports.  This movie coming out has been the best thing ever.


----------



## initforme (Dec 26, 2015)

Hmmmm. Perhaps mike websters story says it all.  He had massive brain trauma. There was no scam involved.  I am not for banning the sport and it does not take a rocket scientist to figure out that blows to the head even with a helmet are not good for a person. Its a choice....if I did it all over again I would not have let my boys play high school football.  But I would not ask that it be stopped either.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Dec 26, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > NFL denial is basically moot. Athletes who sustained repeated concussions were referred to as 'punch  drunk', a boxing term that explains itself.
> ...


Look at photos of football players a 100 years ago.  Their helmets were nothing more than leather caps that protected their ears.  And their jerseys  were shoulder width, not like they had gigantic arms and shoulders.


----------



## pwjohn (Dec 26, 2015)

I think pro football is gonna choke and die as time goes on and for obvious reasons. The danger to the players all the way from from peewee leagues right on up to the pros.  And soccer is nipping at their heels.
Especially with so many high school aged players dropping dead,  on & off the field. That more than anything else will probably kill it.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Dec 26, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > If someone chooses to play pro football and does not recognize the risk then they are stupid enough to deserve the consequences.
> ...


Instead of tackling, why can't they play where a "tackle" is when you can grab the one holding the football with your two hands on each butt cheek?  No chance for injury there.


----------



## bucs90 (Dec 26, 2015)

I played in college at Furman. That was early 90s. We knew about it then. Had big posters warning of risks....AND every helmet had a WARNING label on it describing the risk of death or injury. 

THIS SHIT IS A SCAM FOLKS.

If players at my little ole Furman University knew it....everyone did. Players and Lawyers are pulling a "hot coffee" money grab. 

Don't wanna risk it? Dont play. Play flag football or golf. Don't like seeing it? DON'T WATCH.

Hey....how about we ban head shots in boxing??? Body shots only like in some karate tournaments. 

The pussification of America carries on. 

Funny.....no one is demanding baseball players all wear big helmets so a line drive doesn't kill them.


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 26, 2015)

pwjohn said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


High School aged players dropping dead is a by-product of a normally sedentary lifestyle and extreme heat during August workouts. Our children aren't used to hardships like they were 30 years ago. So a 3 hour football practice at Catagory 4 or 5 tends to put too much stress on their systems. Not to mention the habit of football coaches stressing toughness instead of safety.


----------



## bucs90 (Dec 26, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> pwjohn said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...



And obesity. Many of these who die are very fat.

They see a kid who weighs 330 and think "Oh players at Alabama and in the NFL are 330....we got us a monster!!" But don't realize 330 of mostly muscle isn't the same as 330 of mostly fat.


----------



## pwjohn (Dec 26, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> pwjohn said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...



None of that changes the facts. Kids are dropping dead on the field, during games as well as during practice.


----------



## pwjohn (Dec 26, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > pwjohn said:
> ...



Got any evidence to back up your claim. I was just looking at pics of children who dropped dead playing football. None looked fat to me


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 26, 2015)

pwjohn said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Looks can be deceiving. 

Sitting at home in air-conditioning while playing video games instead of playing outside like we used to when I was young has become normal for our kids. They have long periods of inactivity and then all of the sudden they're out running in the Sun and heat with 20 pounds of lightweight football equipment on.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Dec 26, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Not interested in the least. The players know the risks & opt for the big payday.
> ...


They risk death every time they play. Broken back, broken neck. Shove the pansie nonsense where the sun don't shine. My loyalty is to common sense


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 26, 2015)

If you want to decrease the number of injuries in football, get rid of the preseason games and shorten the season to 12 games.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 26, 2015)

pwjohn said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...




?


Where is that happening?


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 26, 2015)

First of all...the players are too big, too fast and too strong. More the result of growth hormones than workout regimes. How do you get 300 lb high school players?

Secondly, the game has lost its balance. There is no balance between offense and defense and no balance between the running game and passing game. More passing means more hits on a QB and higher speed collisions


----------



## Fang (Dec 26, 2015)

I'll watch the movie when it comes out on video. But like anything that comes out of Hollywood, its pure entertainment and I would never look to a movie as a source of information. 

With that said, the NFL is doing right by penalizing players that hit head to head. They have to keep performance enhancing drugs out as well. But don't any more games to the schedule!


----------



## initforme (Dec 26, 2015)

Its all about the money and the NFL is a money making powerhouse.  So nothing is going to happen.  I am for making ped's legal as I would hope the players continue to get bigger so we see more violent hits which is what we clamor for.


----------



## pwjohn (Dec 26, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> pwjohn said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



Okay than if bucs90 is unwilling to back up his claims than I invite you to do so.


----------



## pwjohn (Dec 26, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> pwjohn said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...



Google is your friend. Learn how to use it.

High school football reels from fourth player death in a month


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 26, 2015)

pwjohn said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > pwjohn said:
> ...



"In large numbers".....


So, that's 30 in ten years out of over a MILLION who play each year? How do you think that compares to driving, swimming, or crossing the street?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 26, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> They risk death every time they play. Broken back, broken neck. Shove the pansie nonsense where the sun don't shine. My loyalty is to common sense


You are being ridiculous. Risking a broken arm is nowhere at all similar to a 30% chance of becoming a drooling moron at the age of 50.

You are really a confused person on this issue, dude.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 26, 2015)

initforme said:


> Its all about the money and the NFL is a money making powerhouse.  So nothing is going to happen.  I am for making ped's legal as I would hope the players continue to get bigger so we see more violent hits which is what we clamor for.


There are things that can be done and we have already seen a few changes, and I think more are in the pipeline.

Dont be so pessimistic.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Dec 26, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > They risk death every time they play. Broken back, broken neck. Shove the pansie nonsense where the sun don't shine. My loyalty is to common sense
> ...


Did I say anything about a broken arm Mr Ridiculous?  No I didn't.

Dumbass


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Dec 26, 2015)

Their career choice is dangerous. They made the choice to sacrifice safety for money. Deal with it sissies


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 26, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Their career choice is dangerous. They made the choice to sacrifice safety for money. Deal with it sissies


Tens of thousand of High School and College players who get concussions never make a cent


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 26, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


And anyone that would claim that concern for a broken back, or broken neck or a life with mind altering brain injuries is 'pansie nonsense' would be a fool.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 26, 2015)

pwjohn said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



     In large numbers?
  Your claim is bogus. In 2014 twelve players died in college and high school football combined and most werent related to head injuries.
Average 12 school football players die each year, study says


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 26, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Their career choice is dangerous. They made the choice to sacrifice safety for money. Deal with it sissies


Lol, you are so ridiculous. 

'Back in my day, we broke our necks and backs all the time! Suck it up pansies!'

roflmao


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 26, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> pwjohn said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...



Alot of people like myself would say that twelve kids dying from playing a fucking game is a large number, capice?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Dec 26, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...


I was talking about your bleeding heart nonsense lol.

When are you going to create similar bleeding heart threads for other dangerous professions? You know, like the professions that actually contribute to society for the good of it & not the money?

Get a grip


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 26, 2015)

Disir said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Some thoughts on the topic of NFL concusions;
> ...


I think that about 30% of parents that are currently allowing their kids to play in PeeWee football will withdraw and as many in each generation will eventually abandon football altogether. There is not any way I would let mys on play given this information.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 26, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Not interested in the least. The players know the risks & opt for the big payday.
> ...



   I have to disagree.
We've known for a long time that repeatedly getting concussed will cause problems later in life.
    And at this point there is no denying those facts yet players are still lining up to play football.

Oct 3, 2012 - Scientists have long known that blows to the head can be dangerous. ...Studies show repeat concussions lead to severe long-term symptoms


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 26, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


Lol, concern for reducing severe injuries and dementia for football players is 'bleeding heart nonsense'?

Do you ever actually think about what the hell you are saying?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 26, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


But the game can be revised to make it safer, so why not do it? Is safety padding that intrinsic to football that it cant be shed for the sake of the game?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 26, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > pwjohn said:
> ...



  I wouldnt.
 Accidents happen in all sports,and these kids aren't dying due to injury,most die from undiagnosed heart conditions or heat related problems.
    Which of course can happen in any sport.


----------



## mdk (Dec 26, 2015)

I like that the movie takes place in the most beautiful city in America.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 26, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...




  I'm all for making it as safe as possible and I agree with the NFL protocol when dealing with them.
    The problem being...if you sterilize it too much the NFL is done for.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Dec 26, 2015)

I was trained to lead with a shoulder and keep my head up (eyes open and on the target).  

I was knocked out one time, I was hit simultaneously on the back, behind the knees and from the front by a pulling guard.  I went over the player in the back and landed on the back of my head.

I was only out for a moment or two, the whistle ending the play may have awakened me, and when I opened my eyes a number of players were looking down at me.  It was weird, but I didn't miss even the next play.


----------



## Anathema (Dec 26, 2015)

They're talking about football players here. These are guys who would kargeky be gang bangers or have their nanes on the front of their uniform shirts instead of the back if they weren't in the NFL. Not a movue I'd waste my time or money on.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Dec 26, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...


Yes it is. It is also a symptom of the nanny state bullshit.

It is a violent sport, like boxing or MMA or any of the other sports prone to violence & injury. At some point the grown ups participating in said sports made the choice to sacrifice their body's for a big paycheck. 

It IS their choice to make not yours. Get it? If a moron on a message board knows the risks for concussion then rest assured the players do too so if they choose to continue playing so be it.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 26, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Yes it is. It is also a symptom of the nanny state bullshit.



Preventing mental dementia is not nanny state bullshit, ass hole



Grampa Murked U said:


> It is a violent sport, like boxing or MMA or any of the other sports prone to violence & injury.



No it is not at all like them in that the constant hits to the head are daily ocurances without significant or adequaste protection from the time that they are in PeeWee sports.

And I am sick of your 'IT's their choice so who cares, fuck them' attitude. 

The grown ups in this c ountry are going to protect football players from the exploitation of ass holes like you in football management, so go fuck yourself, ass hole.



Grampa Murked U said:


> It IS their choice to make not yours. Get it?



No, it is not just there choice any more than suicide is. Get it?



Grampa Murked U said:


> If a moron on a message board knows the risks for concussion then rest assured the players do too so if they choose to continue playing so be it.



Lol despite the overwhelming FACTS of the matter being plain to everyone that the NFL has suppressed and denied the serious injuries of the sport, jack asses like you still rush to the defense of corporations that would sell your children to salt mines.

You are a blithering fool


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 26, 2015)

pwjohn said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > pwjohn said:
> ...


No need to. Common-sense should tell you all you need to know.
Those of us who have studied sports injuries and the effects of heat on the body know that many of these kids are living in environments that do not allow them to adapt to the extremes they encounter when they play the game. Football is played in any weather. The players are encouraged to put on weight that may not be normal for them. Combine the two and you get heat injuries.
It's not because the sport is evil....but that it is tough....and not recommended for everyone.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Dec 26, 2015)

turzovka said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > It's the increase in size and speed that has compounded injuries. That is most prevalent at the pro level
> ...


Ben Johnson set world records in the 100 meters thanks to steroids. His records and medals were subsequently stripped.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Dec 26, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > If someone chooses to play pro football and does not recognize the risk then they are stupid enough to deserve the consequences.
> ...


Size restrictions based on frame size should be applied. We still have weight classes for boxing and wrestling so it could be applied in football, too. You don't want to restrict it to weight only. That would punish people for being naturally big and would encourage smaller players to increase their weight artificially.
But when you have artificially inflated size on a frame not designed to handle that weight and then combine the speed and force, the exposed joints are not sufficiently reinforced to handle the impacts.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 26, 2015)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Not a single player is forced to choose football. Occupational hazard, play at your own risk.
> The helmets are required to have a safety warning sticker on the back. Been that way for decades.
> The only way to reduce injuries is to prevent players from becoming superficially/artificially large. The force of collisions is way greater than it was just thirty years ago.



saw this move the other day,further proof the NFL is corrupt.even though i love football i would rejoice if the NFL was disbanned its so corrupt with games being rigged all the time in the playoffs.

i would throw a party if the NFL got disbanned.Im getting tired of crap like deflategate and the pats going unpunished for it and then in the playoff game last year when the Lions traveled to dallas to play the cowboys,a  cowboy defender committed a pass intereference penalty against the lions receiver that everyone in the world saw and knew the correct call was made that it WAS pass interference and yet,  the ref then picked up the yellow flag and gave no explanation for picking it up.which turned out to be critical costing the Lions the game. I am so sick of these games not  being  officiated fairly and these officials getting way with their crimes never getting punished for it.fuck the NFL.

I wont be watching anymore superbowls again.I've had it with the NFL and will never give them a dime of my money again.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Dec 26, 2015)

AvgGuyIA said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...


You don't have to go that far back. As recently as the 1970's, even after weight training had become popular, Ohio St center Mark Lang weighed just over 200 lbs.
In the OU vs Ohio St game from 1977, very few of the interior linemen weighed over 250.
Lou Holtz played offensive line! My dad was an interior lineman in college and was 5'9", 180 lbs.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Dec 26, 2015)

AvgGuyIA said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...


That's called fag football. Kinda like flag football.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Dec 26, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> pwjohn said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...


Coaching safety has gone through several strict changes over the past 40 years. Coaches have to take courses is sports safety and medicine and water availability is mandatory at all practices and especially early in the season. Usually a kid who dies from a heart issue is a result of an underlying condition. Brain injuries are still a concern however. Especially with bigger players and more severe collisions.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Dec 26, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > pwjohn said:
> ...


Doesn't come anywhere close to the number killed driving cars.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Dec 26, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > Not a single player is forced to choose football. Occupational hazard, play at your own risk.
> ...


The only manipulation that the NFL is guilty of is changing the rules to encourage passing in order to appease brain-dead idiots who want to see all of that boring passing crap on TV.
A deflated football does not increase the chances for a team to dominate the LOS the way the Patriots did in that game.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 26, 2015)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...


So would you go with a BMI scale, body fat percentage, or what?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 26, 2015)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Doesn't come anywhere close to the number killed driving cars.


Or from nuclear weapons and a myriad number of other irrelevant comparisons.

We are not talking about necessary transportation but a KIDS GAME, that can be made safer, that's all.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 26, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > Not a single player is forced to choose football. Occupational hazard, play at your own risk.
> ...


That sort of thing seems common in professional sports, like the gambling scandal of soccer and the NBA giving Jordan a pass on common rules like 'traveling' etc.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Dec 26, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...


Frame size as measured at the wrist, elbow and ankle against height.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Dec 26, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn't come anywhere close to the number killed driving cars.
> ...


High school sports are as necessary as teenage driving in many ways. Kids driving makes logistics more practical in a home and some kids count on sports as a way into college.


----------



## il Tupe (Dec 26, 2015)

There's a really funny satirical novel "Fantasy Fourteen" by Christopher Murray that makes some pithy remarks about the NFL and concussions. The stories were in the news but it took a Hollywood movie to bring the issue to the public.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Dec 26, 2015)

Here are examples of the changes from suspension helmets to padded helmets with inflatable bladders in the padding...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 26, 2015)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Here are examples of the changes from suspension helmets to padded helmets with inflatable bladders in the padding...



    They've definitely come a long way in helmet tech,but the problem lies with the sudden stop and the brain smacking itself on your skull.
   I dont know how you fix that and still have a wearable helmet.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Dec 26, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > Here are examples of the changes from suspension helmets to padded helmets with inflatable bladders in the padding...
> ...


The point is that the padded helmet would go a longer way in preventing that but the increased force of impacts has outpaced the advances in helmet technology.
Smaller, less forceful players would help immensely.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 26, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Their career choice is dangerous. They made the choice to sacrifice safety for money. Deal with it sissies
> ...




And never get CTE.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 26, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > Here are examples of the changes from suspension helmets to padded helmets with inflatable bladders in the padding...
> ...




You "fix" that by making a helmet that makes the stop less sudden and severe. The problem lies in how to do that and not make a helmet of enormous proportions. The technology will get there eventually.


----------



## pwjohn (Dec 26, 2015)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



Too tall jones weighed in a lot heavier than 200 back in the 1970's college ball and he was by no means the only one.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Dec 26, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...


The helmet size already makes them look like space aliens.
Plus, knee and joint injuries won't decrease.
Smaller, more natural player size is a better solution. Right now it looks like a combo of seven-on-seven and sumo wrestling.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Dec 26, 2015)

pwjohn said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > AvgGuyIA said:
> ...


But he was very tall. Measure the weight vs the frame and height. Ed Jones height by today's weight standards would have him at over 350 lbs.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Dec 26, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Yes it is. It is also a symptom of the nanny state bullshit.
> ...


Don't care. Cry more why dontcha that'll solve everything


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 26, 2015)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...








Good luck with your shrink-ray invention.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Dec 26, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > Here are examples of the changes from suspension helmets to padded helmets with inflatable bladders in the padding...
> ...



You ban helmets.  Yes, I am absolutely serious: I think football would be safer if players DID NOT wear helmets.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Dec 26, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



You cannot know that. (Note: the ONLY way to test for CTE is with an autopsy!)


----------



## Jarlaxle (Dec 26, 2015)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> pwjohn said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...



He was 65lbs LIGHTER than William Perry...despite being 7" taller!  And today, the 6'2", 335lb "Refrigerator" Perry would NOT be an especially large lineman!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 26, 2015)

Jarlaxle said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...



  But a lot more boring.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Dec 26, 2015)

The alternative is the end of the NFL.  Yes, I think that will happen, and a lot sooner than anyone thinks.  We are ALREADY seeing the end of HS football...which will come crashing to a halt the moment that insurance is no longer available.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Dec 26, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



My solution is realistic. It's just extremely doubtful it would ever be implemented.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 26, 2015)

Jarlaxle said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




And you can't know you are carrying the bubonic plague?


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 26, 2015)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...






You contradict yourself.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 26, 2015)

Jarlaxle said:


> The alternative is the end of the NFL.  Yes, I think that will happen, and a lot sooner than anyone thinks.  We are ALREADY seeing the end of HS football....





No, we are not.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Dec 26, 2015)

Actually, yeah, we are!  Local teams are having to forfeit games because they cannot always field 11 players.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Dec 26, 2015)

Jarlaxle said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...


Other than the deaths that occurred back when they didn't wear helmets it was safer.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Dec 26, 2015)

Jarlaxle said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > pwjohn said:
> ...


He'd actually be smaller because of his height.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Dec 26, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Not at all. A shrink ray machine is unrealistic. Weight restrictions in sports already exist so they are demonstrably realistic. Implementation is a completely different issue.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 26, 2015)

Jarlaxle said:


> Actually, yeah, we are!  .....




Over ONE MILLION kids play high school football each year. So no, we are not.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Dec 26, 2015)

Jarlaxle said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > pwjohn said:
> ...


In goal line technique, Perry's belly dragged on the ground.
His little brother who played at Clemson wasn't nearly as overweight.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 26, 2015)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...




If such a ridiculous notion hasn't a snowball's chance in hell of "implementation," then it is not "realistic."


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Dec 26, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


It is already implemented in various professional sports and in football at different levels.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 26, 2015)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Other than the deaths that occurred back when they didn't wear helmets it was safer.


I had never heard of a death from a head-to-head hit back in the day.

You got links to some such?

Where are the similar rugby deaths?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 26, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Don't care. Cry more why dontcha that'll solve everything


Head trauma, early unset dementia, and you dont care.

Why dont you go on back to your little heel clicking Nazi salutes to old pics of the Fueher, dumbass.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Dec 26, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > Other than the deaths that occurred back when they didn't wear helmets it was safer.
> ...


Teddy Roosevelt mandated changes in the game's rules or it would be abolished because of the deaths and brutality. Ironically the forward pass resulted from some of those changes. Now a pass play is among the most dangerous.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 26, 2015)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...




Stop wasting time.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Dec 26, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Don't care. Cry more why dontcha that'll solve everything
> ...


Blow me crybaby. 

People like you will be the end of competitive sports. NFFL here we come....


----------



## PredFan (Dec 26, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > I've heard the the movie tells a lot of lies.
> ...



I was saying that the lie was that the NFL tried to deny there was a problem. It was one of the lies in the movie.


----------

